# The end of Parmesan



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2009)

No parm has not dissapeared from our lives..But those little ends, you can't get anymore cheese from,,,What do you do with them?
Me a big pot of minestrone, of bean soup any kind of soup for that matter..Add that rind. It will get soft and gooey and oh so yummy..My boys use to elbow each other over it. Now everybody is happy..Now I find, I can still save mine but yesterday for a dollar, I got a dozen parm ends at the grocery store...So, if you had some what would you do with yours?  In a nice mac and cheese, I've even surprised them and put it in a stew..Yep stew..
Now surprise me with your ideas.
kades


----------



## msmofet (Jun 15, 2009)

kadesma said:


> No parm has not dissapeared from our lives..But those little ends, you can't get anymore cheese from,,,What do you do with them?
> Me a big pot of minestrone, of bean soup any kind of soup for that matter..Add that rind. It will get soft and gooey and oh so yummy..My boys use to elbow each other over it. Now everybody is happy..Now I find, I can still save mine but yesterday for a dollar, I got a dozen parm ends at the grocery store...So, if you had some what would you do with yours? In a nice mac and cheese, I've even surprised them and put it in a stew..Yep stew..
> Now surprise me with your ideas.
> kades


 i just grate mine on the micoplane right down to nothing. i do cut off the blue stamp dye, it isn't very appealing to me. if there is a tiny piece left my girl or i just eat it. BUT i have used it by shaving it thin and use it for stuffing my artichoke leaves. (btw i posted my recipe for stuffed artichokes in the veggie forum)


----------



## JohnL (Jun 15, 2009)

Rind? Leftover ends? What are you talking about? I didn't see any leftover ends. What do mean my breath smells like cheese?


----------



## Claire (Jun 15, 2009)

I also do the soup thing!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 15, 2009)

JohnL said:


> Rind? Leftover ends? What are you talking about? I didn't see any leftover ends. What do mean my breath smells like cheese?


 exactly!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2009)

JohnL said:


> Rind? Leftover ends? What are you talking about? I didn't see any leftover ends. What do mean my breath smells like cheese?


Pretty smart there John, now they will never know the delights of that last biteBut one mistake, what will ya pay me not to tell?
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2009)

msmofet said:


> i just grate mine on the micoplane right down to nothing. i do cut off the blue stamp dye, it isn't very appealing to me. if there is a tiny piece left my girl or i just eat it. BUT i have used it by shaving it thin and use it for stuffing my artichoke leaves. (btw i posted my recipe for stuffed artichokes in the veggie forum)


Going to check out your  recipe, artichokes are my favorite veggie
kades


----------



## msmofet (Jun 15, 2009)

kadesma said:


> Going to check out your recipe, artichokes are my favorite veggie
> kades


 i love artichokes also and i find myself screaming at the tv when a cook hacks off all the leaves down to the heart and throws them away!! dang just buy the hearts if thats what you want, don't go abusing and wasting all those wonderful leaves!! LOL


----------



## luvs (Jun 15, 2009)

a factoid- artichoke hearts from a jar/can aren't from artichokes! just learned that recently from Chef> who'da thunk?!


anyhoo, kades & others, my parm rinds get used for soup. veggie soup, to be specific.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 15, 2009)

luvs said:


> a factoid- artichoke hearts from a jar/can aren't from artichokes! just learned that recently from Chef> who'da thunk?!
> 
> 
> anyhoo, kades & others, my parm rinds get used for soup. veggie soup, to be specific.


 
so what are they the heart of?
hmmmmmmmmmmmm i never put cheese ends IN soup well cooking it. i do however put a liberal amount of grated R & P on top of a bowl of homemade chicken soup served over rice.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2009)

msmofet said:


> so what are they the heart of?
> hmmmmmmmmmmmm i never put cheese ends IN soup well cooking it. i do however put a liberal amount of grated R & P on top of a bowl of homemade chicken soup served over rice.


You know how hard the ends of the parm is, well when you put them in to hot liquid they become soft and creamy and a lot like the cheese in french onion soup..they are so good my kids use to argue over who's turn it was to get  the cheese
kades


----------



## msmofet (Jun 15, 2009)

kadesma said:


> You know how hard the ends of the parm is, well when you put them in to hot liquid they become soft and creamy and a lot like the cheese in french onion soup..they are so good my kids use to argue over who's turn it was to get the cheese
> kades


  i never wind up with hard ends i just grate them. now i want stuffed artichokes! jeeeeeeeeeeez i better go make my chili. i think i am hungry. did you check the recipe? wondering what you think of it and if/how you make yours.


----------



## katybar22 (Jun 15, 2009)

msmofet said:


> so what are they the heart of?
> hmmmmmmmmmmmm i never put cheese ends IN soup well cooking it. i do however put a liberal amount of grated R & P on top of a bowl of homemade chicken soup served over rice.


 

HEY!!!  I wanna know what they are too!!!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 15, 2009)

katybar22 said:


> HEY!!! I wanna know what they are too!!!


 LOL i am glad i don't eat them. if i want them i go to the heart of the choke!!


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 15, 2009)

kadesma said:


> No parm has not dissapeared from our lives..But those little ends, you can't get anymore cheese from,,,What do you do with them?
> Me a big pot of minestrone, of bean soup any kind of soup for that matter..Add that rind. It will get soft and gooey and oh so yummy..My boys use to elbow each other over it. Now everybody is happy..Now I find, I can still save mine but yesterday for a dollar, I got a dozen parm ends at the grocery store...So, if you had some what would you do with yours? In a nice mac and cheese, I've even surprised them and put it in a stew..Yep stew..
> Now surprise me with your ideas.
> kades


 
You mean there is a _market_ for all those ends of Parm I have in my fridge? 

I put them in soups and sometimes in stews.  Have you ever tried it in tomato soup?  ooooh!


----------



## luvs (Jun 15, 2009)

katybar22 said:


> HEY!!! I wanna know what they are too!!!


 

not sure, katy & msmofet!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 15, 2009)

luvs said:


> not sure, katy & msmofet!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 16, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> You mean there is a _market_ for all those ends of Parm I have in my fridge?
> 
> I put them in soups and sometimes in stews.  Have you ever tried it in tomato soup?  ooooh!


No I haven't but I will.
kades


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 16, 2009)

I use it in my spaghetti sauce, also grate some in scrambled eggs or omelet.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 16, 2009)

oh yeah i use the ends in an asparagus omlet.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 16, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> I use it in my spaghetti sauce, also grate some in scrambled eggs or omelet.


Me too LC, I love parmesan and use it a lot..It is wonderful in a torta, in eggs as you said...I suppose I must use it at  least 4 times a week.
kades


----------



## ErikC (Jun 16, 2009)

You have no idea how frightened I was when I saw that subject title. The end of Parmesan? Nooooooo!!!!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 16, 2009)

ErikC said:


> You have no idea how frightened I was when I saw that subject title. The end of Parmesan? Nooooooo!!!!


  i was vexed also.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 16, 2009)

ErikC said:


> You have no idea how frightened I was when I saw that subject title. The end of Parmesan? Nooooooo!!!!


That's what we call a gotcha
kades


----------



## msmofet (Jun 16, 2009)

kadesma said:


> That's what we call a gotcha
> kades


 got me also


----------



## les (Jun 17, 2009)

Have you ever thought of taking out the middle of the artichokes & putting a Tea light in, they look so pretty on the table with the light in them, no offense msmofet..


----------



## msmofet (Jun 17, 2009)

les said:


> Have you ever thought of taking out the middle of the artichokes & putting a Tea light in, they look so pretty on the table with the light in them, no offense msmofet..









 how long does the candle take to cook them?


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jun 17, 2009)

ErikC said:


> You have no idea how frightened I was when I saw that subject title. The end of Parmesan? Nooooooo!!!!


 

I FREAKED! and then I wet myself. Then I read the thread and wet myself again but only because I am lazy and figured no one would notice as I was wet already.

Seriously though, I wondered if it was some sort of cataclysm that wiped out the enzyme. Then my science mind kicked in and wondered how I could clone the effect from spent enzyme and become parmesian KING!

ThenI realized I need a less active imagination.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 17, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> I FREAKED! and then I wet myself. Then I read the thread and wet myself again but only because I am lazy and figured no one would notice as I was wet already.
> 
> Seriously though, I wondered if it was some sort of cataclysm that wiped out the enzyme. Then my science mind kicked in and wondered how I could clone the effect from spent enzyme and become parmesian KING!
> 
> ThenI realized I need a less active imagination.


 oh lord! did you have to make me wet myself?!?! thanx for the chuckle!!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 17, 2009)

I just found this thread and knowing it was started by Kadesma knew it HAD to be a gotcha!

Anyway, at school we had several black box competitions (on nights with the restaurant was slow) and one time my partner and I were given among other things chicken breast, chorizo sausage, strawberries, and......you guessed it, the ends off a wheel of Parmesan.  We made a stuffing for the chicken breast by grinding the chorizo and ends and adding chopped strawberry, fresh thyme and tarragon, seared it and then put it in the oven.  We got top marks for that one.  Everyone else just tried to get off as much Parm as they could to grate on a salad.  We were the only ones to actually USE the ends, which was the whole point of the exercise!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 17, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> I just found this thread and knowing it was started by Kadesma knew it HAD to be a gotcha!
> 
> Anyway, at school we had several black box competitions (on nights with the restaurant was slow) and one time my partner and I were given among other things chicken breast, chorizo sausage, strawberries, and......you guessed it, the ends off a wheel of Parmesan. We made a stuffing for the chicken breast by grinding the chorizo and ends and adding chopped strawberry, fresh thyme and tarragon, seared it and then put it in the oven. We got top marks for that one. Everyone else just tried to get off as much Parm as they could to grate on a salad. We were the only ones to actually USE the ends, which was the whole point of the exercise!


good job!!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jun 17, 2009)

msmofet said:


> oh lord! did you have to make me wet myself?!?! thanx for the chuckle!!


 
"Making you wet yourself." 

Just another service offered under the flagship BD Co. 
"making people wet themselves since 1966"


----------



## msmofet (Jun 17, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> "Making you wet yourself."
> 
> Just another service offered under the flagship BD Co.
> "making people wet themselves since 1966"


flagship BD Co "Making you wet yourself." - priceless


----------



## kadesma (Jun 17, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> I FREAKED! and then I wet myself. Then I read the thread and wet myself again but only because I am lazy and figured no one would notice as I was wet already.
> 
> Seriously though, I wondered if it was some sort of cataclysm that wiped out the enzyme. Then my science mind kicked in and wondered how I could clone the effect from spent enzyme and become parmesian KING!
> 
> ThenI realized I need a less active imagination.


AMEN!!!

kades


----------

